# Fly Fishing.........



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 11, 2019)

Custom pen blanks ready for shipment.

Les


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 11, 2019)

Where did you get the decals! Didn't see a carp blank. Growing sport here.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Nov 11, 2019)

Are you selling these individually?  I'd be interested in one (I only know one fly fisherman).  I assume these fit the PSI kit?


----------



## mark james (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice work Les.


----------



## magpens (Nov 11, 2019)

Beautiful blanks, Les !!!!!


----------



## DrD (Nov 11, 2019)

What pens are these for?  I might be interested in the Crappie.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 11, 2019)

As always Les incredible ,fine pen blanks of culture significance IMHO.

Kind regards mate,

Peter.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 13, 2019)

FGarbrecht said:


> Are you selling these individually?  I'd be interested in one (I only know one fly fisherman).  I assume these fit the PSI kit?



 Yes, I do sell the individuality.
PM me if interested.

Les


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 13, 2019)

DrD said:


> What pens are these for?  I might be interested in the Crappie.



 These blanks are for the Fly Fishing pen.

Les


----------



## DrD (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm sure glad you understood what I meant to write instead of what I wrote; eg wrote pens, meant blanks.  Your blanks are really nice; unfortunately for me, I don't make  any PSI pens nor BHW pens, other than kits I already have on hand.


----------

